# Central Scotland Forum TdF ride



## HJ (7 Jul 2009)

Ok, so someone had to do it. Suggestions for where and when (in August)...

the 8th or 9th look good on the doodle...


----------



## MrRidley (7 Jul 2009)

Or how about this month, if not i am going to attempt my first ton by cycling to edinburgh and back following HLAB'S route he took on monday, just need a decent sat/sun weather wise, if anyone else wants to come and let me sit on their wheel for the first 50 all the better


----------



## HJ (7 Jul 2009)

Weeel, it has been just suggested that we have it on the 26th of this month (July), any other takers??


----------



## scook94 (7 Jul 2009)

*ahem* 26th works for me... or 8/9th August....


----------



## eldudino (7 Jul 2009)

26th may be pushing it for me as it's the first weekend after we come back from holiday. 8/9th Aug would suit better to keep SWMBO in high spirits!

Have we got a route yet by the way?


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> 26th may be pushing it for me as it's the first weekend after we come back from holiday. 8/9th Aug would suit better to keep SWMBO in high spirits!
> 
> Have we got a route yet by the way?


He wants a route AND a date  ?????

Obviously new to CC Scotland ride disorganisation 

Two points were made after last Saturday's ride:
1 should we just make a fixed date (eg last Sunday of each month) and those who can't make it one day can try to plan for the next one

2 make the food/social stop AFTER the ride, as a long break in the middle isn't good for the legs, stomachs and various other bits  This certainly worked well after our Linlithgow ride and was the favoured option of the 5 of us in the ADSA carpark on Saturday after the ride . My suggestion is to take some foodstuffs with us, so we can have a break (like at Blackness Castle) then have a meal/drink together at the end.


----------



## eldudino (8 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> He wants a route AND a date  ?????
> 
> Obviously new to CC Scotland ride disorganisation
> 
> ...



I _was_ going to put all that but it was easier to ask if anyone else had any ideas! 

Let's fix it, route/date remain TBC!


----------



## ACS (8 Jul 2009)

Cannot make the 26th, the SWMBO is in hospital over 23rd and 24th for a operation so no escape chit for me.

8/9 is a definate maybe, the following weekend is out because I have signed up for Lathnot and Lunan Audax


----------



## simon_brooke (8 Jul 2009)

26th works for me, would prefer south of the Edinburgh/Glasgow line. The Lanark/Biggar loop proposed earlier? Or how about from Abington down the Dalveen Pass to Drumlanrig and back up the Mennock Water (warning - it's a great route, but it's an EPIC climb)


----------



## Seamab (8 Jul 2009)

I could put together a few route options starting from either Stirling, Dunblane, Alloa, Gleneagles , Perth. Shall i do this or are you looking for different territory?

What i would need to know is 
a) How far? maximum length? - do we need an optional extension for those that want to go a wee bit further?
 Does it have to start at a railway station? (i think this is a "yes") with good nearby car parking?
c) Hills. I'm assuming the avoidance of anything too steep (i.e. 15% +) and too long.
d) Does it have to start /finish at the same location? e.g. Start Perth and Stirling or whatever.
e)Must finish with a decent feed/drink stop.

In terms of dates i'm off on holiday late July until mid August so mid to late August would suit me better.


----------



## HJ (8 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> I could put together a few route options starting from either Stirling, Dunblane, Alloa, Gleneagles , Perth. Shall i do this or are you looking for different territory?
> 
> What i would need to know is
> a) How far? maximum length? - do we need an optional extension for those that want to go a wee bit further?
> ...



Ok, the thing with these rides is to remember this is CycleChat, we are about Chat(ting) as well as Cycle(ing), so the rides need to be accessible to as many people as want to come along. There need to be access to public transport and also parking (for those who aren't up to an epic ride either side of the social one). 

With hills, it's a tricky one, if it is a short ride with a steep hill this can be challenging to new comers, but with the support and help of the rest of us they can get up them and this can be a good thing as it can increase the scene of camaraderie.

Distance wise I would suggest that 70 km (43 miles) should be the longest, as this is within the ability of most new comers, so long as the terrain is not to challenging. Again for some this will be a challenge in its self, but one they can rise to with the support of those with more experience. Did I mention these rides are about camaraderie?

Starting and finishing location, well I have no objection to starting and one station and finishing at another, but those with car might not be so keen.

Must finish with be a decent feed/drink stop, somewhere on the ride, but why stop at one...

As I see it these rides are a social event which should accessible to anyone with a bike who wants to come along...

Well thats my tuppence ha'penny worth anyway, feel free to discuss further...


----------



## TechMech (8 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> I could put together a few route options starting from either Stirling, Dunblane, Alloa, Gleneagles , Perth. Shall i do this or are you looking for different territory?
> 
> What i would need to know is
> a) How far? maximum length? - do we need an optional extension for those that want to go a wee bit further?
> ...



Seamab, i'd definitely go ahead and work out some good routes if you've got some ideas. This way you can put them forward for the inevitable route poll 

I'll also take the opportunity to answer your questions:

a) The last two have been around the 40 mile mark and starting at 10 or 10:30 means a late afternoon finish. I would say that a 50 mile run would probably be maximum (but would probably need an earlier start). However, saying that I think anything over 25+ miles gives a worthwhile day out.

 Yes and Yes (If possible)

c) For me personally i'm not all that bothered about hills, as the rest of you will just have to wait until I get up them  However, it is felt by many that a very hilly route would deter novice riders and I think it reduces the social aspect of the ride, as the last two rides were fairly even going and allowed folks to stick together more.

d) For those that have to travel travel to the ride, it makes sense to start and finish it in the same place, so looped routes I would say are preferable. However, the Linlithgow ride was a figure 8 route, which was a bit different.

e) Not essential, but does allow everyone the opportunity to get together for a good chat F2F over a pint and some grub. After stopping half way round on the last two rides, I did find it really hard to get going again, so i'd vote for either taking grub with us and pit stopping on the way or fueling up at the end.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> I could put together a few route options starting from either Stirling, Dunblane, Alloa, Gleneagles , Perth. Shall i do this or are you looking for different territory?
> 
> What i would need to know is
> a) How far? maximum length? - do we need an optional extension for those that want to go a wee bit further?
> ...


a) length probably depends upon the terrain, I think the 44 mile Perth ride went down well on a flatter route. I wouldn't mind longer ride though on an old C+ ride we done a 100km, it attracted a lot of folk (including folk from south of the border). I'm happy to go with the consensus though.
B) starting at a Railway Station or near it is good as it increase the accessibility of the ride to more members.
c) Hills I like them  but in the interest of getting more people you better tread carefully there.
d) We can cover more ground if we started in one location but it isn't really handy for those who come by car.
e) I don't see why we must finish with a decent feed stop. I personally like a feed stop half way, it give people a well needed break and the energy to continue. Again personally, I'm less worried about leaving my bike outside a Pub in the middle of nowhere


----------



## magnatom (8 Jul 2009)

My availability isn't great at the moment. The main reason for this is I want to do a sportive in August and I need to get some hilly miles in before then. With family etc time is limited, and I am getting a day pass for the sportive so the 26th is certainly out for me and I'm not sure about August. 

However, I am certainly taking part in PfS in September so I hope this will be a nice chatty ride!


----------



## scook94 (8 Jul 2009)

I'm happy with whatever route is decided on. However I did find it a bit of a struggle to get going again after the lunch break on the Perth run, so I'd vote for having lunch at or towards the end of the next run.


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Jul 2009)

I think I am still some time away from joining you all, only having been cycling a few weeks. Just now 22 miles is my max distance I have covered. Perhaps next summer I will be ready

;-)

Unless you do some junior runs sometime?


----------



## scook94 (9 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I think I am still some time away from joining you all, only having been cycling a few weeks. Just now 22 miles is my max distance I have covered. Perhaps next summer I will be ready
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Unless you do some junior runs sometime?




I think you're ready now...


----------



## HJ (9 Jul 2009)

Well we could always try the Tour de Falkirk route which I have suggested before, it is not long and only has 380 m altitude gain, but it is suitable for all. Those wanting a longer ride could always cycle to or/and from Falkirk. The only thing I don't know is where to eat...


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Jul 2009)

HJ that sounds like a nice route, is it mainly cycle path ? Have you done it before?


----------



## HJ (9 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> HJ that sounds like a nice route, is it mainly cycle path ? Have you done it before?



I have done parts of it before and it is all on road, but they are mostly quiet roads and we would look after you...


----------



## MrRidley (9 Jul 2009)

That'll do for me HJ, when do we go? as soon as i hope, lets not worry about food as some of us are on a diet.


----------



## Jane Smart (9 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> I have done parts of it before and it is all on road, but they are mostly quiet roads and we would look after you...



I have never cycled on the road before, but I suppose there is safety in number


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jul 2009)

Don't worry, Jane, you'll be all right - and HJ is a very good 'sheepdog' - he doesn't let anyone get away . He wouldn't let TechMech 'fall off the back' on the first ride _he_ did - despite his best efforts 

As has been said, these CC Forum rides are social, not to see how fast you can go. There are plenty of stops/pauses and _no one gets left behind_.


----------



## Seamab (9 Jul 2009)

A couple of options possibly for the future might be as follows - both starting and ending at Auchterarder (Gleneagles rail station)

1. Auchterarder - Braco - Comrie - Crieff - Auchterarder

Distance approx 40m. All quiet B roads or more minor. Lots of places to stop if req'd. Hills - a reasonable but not steep climb out of Braco followed by a huge downhill run to Comrie. A couple of short but not too steep climbs near the end coming up from the River Earn to Auchterarder.

Parking available in Auchterarder but immediate access out of rail station must be on foot until the slip road from the A9 as the road out of the rail station leads straight onto the dual carriageway.

This ride can also be from Dunblane but would be nearer 50 miles.

2. Auchterarder - Dunning - Ardargie - Rhynd - Bridge of Earn - Dunning - Auchterarder

Again just about 40 miles on quiet undulating roads. A couple of short hills. Great views along the Tay towards Dundee at Rhynd (possible diversion to Elcho Castle). Farm shop just outside Bridge of Earn. Various pubs, cafes, Spar's etc... at B of Earn/Dunning/Auchterarder

This ride could also start/finish from Perth missing out Auchterarder and turning back towards Perth at Dunning.

It could also incorporate a "serious" climb diversion up to Path of Condie with a super fast descent to Dunning for anyone that fancied it - but would not be suitable for all.

I can map these routes if there is any interest. If the ride is early August then i can't make it, but they might be future possibilities?

I was going to add a route out of Alloa as it has an Asda car park and a new rail station right next to each other but there would be a busy stretch of road to negotiate to get in/out of town which might be off putting for some.


----------



## scook94 (10 Jul 2009)

The TdF is fine with me, but as mentioned previously, the hill from Falkirk High Station to Hallglen may have to be walked...


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Jul 2009)

Hi again

Well today I did 22 miles in exactly an hour and a half, if that is good enough and I am free when you next go out, I will join you., I have to say though, I did push myself at that


----------



## HJ (10 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> A couple of options possibly for the future might be as follows - both starting and ending at Auchterarder (Gleneagles rail station)
> 
> 1. Auchterarder - Braco - Comrie - Crieff - Auchterarder...
> 
> ...



Those looking interesting, could you put them on a map? If you don't already have a favorite mapping site try bikemap.net. Thanks...


----------



## ACS (10 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Hi again
> 
> Well today I did 22 miles in exactly an hour and a half, if that is good enough and I am free when you next go out, I will join you., I have to say though, I did push myself at that



Thats my position as the Lanterne Rouge secure then* *


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Jul 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Thats my position as the Lanterne Rouge secure then* *



date then?


----------



## ACS (10 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> date then?



What.........you will wait for me? YaH


----------



## Jane Smart (11 Jul 2009)

I meant for the cycle  but last night I went on the wine, my posts did not make any sense I apologise


----------



## ACS (11 Jul 2009)

No apologies necessary and as far as I’m concerned it was always about cycling and trying to reassure you that there is always someone slower. 

Lothario, not I. <come on my Lords, ladies and gentlement don't be shy, let the banter begin>


----------



## Jane Smart (11 Jul 2009)

Is there a date organised for this yet?

;-)


----------



## scook94 (11 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Is there a date organised for this yet?
> 
> ;-)




I'm hoping the 26th, but hopefully one of the senior members can confirm?


----------



## HJ (11 Jul 2009)

It would appear that scook94 has set a date for the next ride of the 26th (July?), I can go with that, anyone else coming?? :?:


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jul 2009)

'tis the day following our return from N Yorkshireland, so, if I take and ride the bike, I should be available and potentially fit enough to do it


----------



## scook94 (11 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> I'm hoping the 26th, but hopefully one of the senior members can confirm?



Well I only picked that date as I'm available that weekend and not the weekend after...


----------



## Jane Smart (11 Jul 2009)

damn I am free that day, what have I let myself in for lol

;-)


----------



## Jane Smart (11 Jul 2009)

sweaty palms already, having only been cycling a few weeks lol


----------



## ACS (11 Jul 2009)

Sadly, I will miss this one. Domestic support duties.


----------



## TechMech (11 Jul 2009)

The 26th is no problem for me :-D

So that's 5...

HJ
Scook94
Scoosh
Jane
Techmech


----------



## MrRidley (12 Jul 2009)

Count me in also (depending where it is) if it's the TDF i'll defo be there.


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Jul 2009)

Sorry has a route been planned? 

Not sure if I am following if it has or not, blonde moment


----------



## TechMech (12 Jul 2009)

As far as I understand were going to do this route http://www.bikemap.net/route/238063 on the 26th of August *JULY*.

We have 6 riders so far....


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Jul 2009)

cool that is what I thought  thanks


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Jul 2009)

The 26th August is a Wednesday .. .. ..

If it is the 26th July you are talking about then I am very sorry I cannot make that date, I thought we were organising an August cycle lol 

:-)


----------



## scook94 (13 Jul 2009)

Erm, yeah. 26th July... You sure you ain't just getting cold feet?


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Jul 2009)

Scook no I am not lol We are heading off on holiday  Well we are not away that day, but we are bringing the caravan round to the house 

I did not look what day the 26th was in August, till I went to put it on the calander this morning and then realised I had it wrong 

I knew I was free at the end of August, but never mind there will be plenty more I can go on, I am not usually busy 

Really sorry I got it wrong


----------



## scook94 (13 Jul 2009)

Jane, with any luck we'll get one organised for the end of August too.


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Jul 2009)

That would be great, catch you next time


----------



## TechMech (13 Jul 2009)

Just been watching Le Tour highlights tonight....



....when are we getting CC Team Radios?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jul 2009)

14 July, I guess 





Do you know why this date ???


----------



## scook94 (13 Jul 2009)

Bastille Day?


----------



## HJ (13 Jul 2009)

Sorry about all this confusion in dates, the name of the thread (which I haven't been able to change, maybe I should ask admin) does imply August, but of course as it is the TdF, we should be riding it in July...


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> Bastille Day?


Absolutely - and it's the day when the TdF organisers have decided that they will try without Team Radios - so watch out for the chaos


----------



## HJ (14 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Sorry about all this confusion in dates, the name of the thread (which I haven't been able to change, maybe I should ask admin) does imply August, but of course as it is the TdF, we should be riding it in July...



Ok so the more observant among you will have noticed that Shaun has changed the title of the thread to "Central Scotland Forum TdF ride" I hope that clears up any lingering confusion...


----------



## TechMech (14 Jul 2009)

At the weekend I turned against my long held belief that clipless pedals would end in tears, and bought some proper cycling shoes and some M520 pedals.

I fitted them tonight and had a wee shot up and down the street, and so far I'm well impressed.

I should be able to make easy work of those hills now eh


----------



## scook94 (14 Jul 2009)

Good for you! You won't regret it. However, you are going to fall off at some point (I owe you one after Perth!) but you'll learn that it only hurts your pride!


----------



## Jane Smart (14 Jul 2009)

I witnessed these clipless pedals today for the first time, don't think that I will ever go there and I take my hat off to those of you that do


----------



## simon_brooke (14 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I witnessed these clipless pedals today for the first time, don't think that I will ever go there and I take my hat off to those of you that do



That's what we all thought, once. But believe me, once you've tried you will not go back. 10% more power for the same amount of effort is just too nice.


----------



## Jane Smart (14 Jul 2009)

aaah is that why Scoosh was so quick? Nothing to do with pedal power 

Just kidding


----------



## Scoosh (14 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> aaah is that why Scoosh was so quick? Nothing to do with pedal power
> 
> Just kidding


Not completely - but the threat from a big black cloud fair got the legs going on my way home


----------



## TechMech (15 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> Not completely - but the threat from a big black cloud fair got the legs going on my way home



Have I missed something? Did we have the ride already?


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> Have I missed something? Did we have the ride already?



Me and scoosh did


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jul 2009)

but have to add, any time anyone wants to go out on a reasonalby quiet road, just shout, I do tend to go off on one daily


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> but have to add, any time anyone wants to go out on a reasonalby quiet *road ???*, just shout, I do tend to go off on one daily


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


>



haha well spotted


----------



## Seamab (15 Jul 2009)

What's the start time and location for this one? I'm assuming Falkirk High railway station?

Anyone know a reasonably quiet cycle route into Falkirk from Kincardine Bridge?

I'm not sure yet if i can come - day pass not yet issued!


----------



## HJ (15 Jul 2009)

I would suggest meeting at Falkirk High railway station at around 10:30...


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> Anyone know a reasonably quiet cycle route into Falkirk from Kincardine Bridge?


I'm can't recall what its like or if you can still do it but I once went the NCN route by Powfoulis and then branched off to Stenhousmuir and entered Falkirk that way.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jul 2009)

Anyone fancy riding from Edinburgh to the start of this one ?

Someone please tell me I'm daft to even think about it ?


----------



## TechMech (15 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know where the best place is to park for those arriving by car?

Dare I say......Is there a Tesco's nearby?


----------



## Seamab (15 Jul 2009)

> I'm can't recall what its like or if you can still do it but I once went the NCN route by Powfoulis and then branched off to Stenhousmuir and entered Falkirk that way.


Since they built the new bridge and dual carriageway i'm not sure what happened to the cycle lanes 

I'll dig out the map and find Stenhousemuir 

We are talking about Sunday 26th July?


----------



## scook94 (16 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> Anyone fancy riding from Edinburgh to the start of this one ?
> 
> Someone please tell me I'm daft to even think about it ?




It's a relatively short route ~20miles (the TdF, that is), so I say go for it. I'll be cycling through from Stirling....


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> Does anyone know where the best place is to park for those arriving by car?
> 
> Dare I say......Is there a Tesco's nearby?


Falkirk High - No
Falkirk Grahamston - Yes, in the Central Retail Park

There be trains from Embra and Glesga QS to FK*G* on Sunday am too, both arriving around 1015 - _and_ the Glesga folk get to display their train-changing skills in Larbet. 

Take your pick, make your choices and decide .....


----------



## scook94 (16 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:



> Does anyone know where the best place is to park for those arriving by car?
> 
> Dare I say......Is there a Tesco's nearby?



You could always ride through from Stirling with me if you fancied it?


----------



## TechMech (16 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> You could always ride through from Stirling with me if you fancied it?



That's a possibility, how far would that be mate?

And if so where would be the best place to dump the car?


----------



## scook94 (16 Jul 2009)

It's about 12ish miles form my house. What about Castle Business park? The extra miles may make it a 50+ day all in?


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> It's about 12ish miles form my house. What about Castle Business park? The extra miles may make it a 50+ day all in?


... and move the TLRIODO along a wee bit


----------



## scook94 (16 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> ... and move the TLRIODO along a wee bit



Exactly!


----------



## TechMech (16 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> It's about 12ish miles form my house. What about Castle Business park? The extra miles may make it a 50+ day all in?



Would I not be better dumping it in Springkerse near halfords etc would that not be a bit closer?


----------



## Jane Smart (17 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> Someone please tell me I'm daft to even think about it ?



Ok I will.. .. .. .. 

You're daft


----------



## scook94 (17 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> Would I not be better dumping it in Springkerse near halfords etc would that not be a bit closer?




Was just trying to figure out a way you could break the 50 mile mark. It's your choice...


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> Would I not be better dumping it in Springkerse near halfords etc would that not be a bit closer?


[smilie for chicken squawking]​


----------



## Seamab (17 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> It's a relatively short route ~20miles (the TdF, that is), so I say go for it. I'll be cycling through from Stirling....



What route are you taking? I might be able to meet up with you on the way in.

The weather's looking a bit iffy for the weekend though


----------



## scook94 (17 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> What route are you taking? I might be able to meet up with you on the way in.
> 
> The weather's looking a bit iffy for the weekend though



Either just the main road via Plean or maybe out through Fallin to Airth then into Falkirk from there. Depends on TechMech, unless you can suggest something better?

Forecast I've seen for 26th is cloudy but dry...


----------



## TechMech (19 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> Good for you! You won't regret it. However, you are going to fall off at some point (I owe you one after Perth!) but you'll learn that it only hurts your pride!



Well Steven just for your amusement I did fall off on Thursday night! Second time out on the new pedals I half forgot I had them on and with the left unclipped I paniced when I couldn't get the right out and toppled to the right in to the road (thankfully nothing coming behind me) at the roundabout just up from my house. 

The bus which had just pulled off from the other side of the road and was about to come through the mini roundabaout had to stop whilst I picked myself up out of the road. I dared not look at the bus for seeing folks laughing at me, but instead jumped back on the bike and toodled off up the road, with the pride a wee bit dented.

So far since then I've had no problems, and the extra power far outweighs the fear of falling off.

I must say though that the drop and roll technique you gracefully demonstrated on the last CC ride definately came in handy


----------



## scook94 (19 Jul 2009)

Glad I could be of service! I tend to find that it's the panicking that leads to the fall, I'm sure if I could have stayed calm I would have been able to get unclipped. Still, practice makes perfect!


----------



## eldudino (19 Jul 2009)

Evening all. I'm just back off holiday and thought I'd duck out of this one due to family commitments. Too much will be happening next weekend for me to join you which is a real shame, I've only managed about 30 miles in the last 10 days on my dad's old Sun Solo racer, done around rural France at leisurely speeds which was absolutely great. 

I visited Decathlon whilst I was over there though and purchased some lycra shorts so watch out for the August CSCC ride!!!

PS. Good work on the SPD's TechMech, glad to see Scook's expertly demonstrated Perth ride tuck n roll came in handy!


----------



## lazyfatgit (20 Jul 2009)

Hi All, just got back from holidays, where I managed a paltry 25miles around the East Mainland in Orkney.

reading through the thread, it appears we are having a ride round Falkirk, leaving the Grahamston station approx 10:30 on Sun 26th. Can someone confirm please?

If so, count me in.


----------



## Theseus (20 Jul 2009)

Another one back from the hols ...



scoosh said:


> Anyone fancy riding from Edinburgh to the start of this one ?
> 
> Someone please tell me I'm daft to even think about it ?



I need to check things with SWMBO, but if I am going I would be up for a pre-ride ride out of Embra.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2009)

Has anybody got a link to the route? I might have my new bike by then Edinburgh - Falkirk or (Dunfermline - Kirkliston - Falkirk) might be a nice warm up for it. Or I could go dunfermline to Kincardine but I'm not sure of roads now the new bridge has been built.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (20 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> Has anybody got a link to the route? I might have my new bike by then Edinburgh - Falkirk or (Dunfermline - Kirkliston - Falkirk) might be a nice warm up for it. Or I could go dunfermline to Kincardine but I'm not sure of roads now the new bridge has been built.



Iv'e been through Kincardine a few times since the new bridge went operational

If you want to head for Falkirk then just go over the old bridge, keep on the dual carriageway for about 1/2 mile then bear left towards Skinflats. From there head into Grangemouth and then right at the big roundabout.

No probs at all with the new road layout at Kincardine


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jul 2009)

May I ask what time you start this ride? Roughly what time would it finish please?


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2009)

I think its a 10:30 ish start but I'm unsure if it staring at Falkirk High or Grahamston? For a 23 mile ride I'd allow 2 and a bit hours for stopping/ chat but we'd probably stop more, say 1:30 finish.


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jul 2009)

I think in that case I can manage it, if you don't mind, someone slow, wobbly and talks alot joining you all ?


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2009)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Iv'e been through Kincardine a few times since the new bridge went operational
> 
> If you want to head for Falkirk then just go over the old bridge, keep on the dual carriageway for about 1/2 mile then bear left towards Skinflats. From there head into Grangemouth and then right at the big roundabout.
> 
> No probs at all with the new road layout at Kincardine


Cheers; I think the way I went the last time was down the quiet lanes towards Skinflats and then Carronshore, Stenhousemuir and into Falkirk that way.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I think in that case I can manage it, if you don't mind, someone slow, wobbly and talks alot joining you all ?


The rides are pretty social so we won't mind at all, sometimes I shoot off up a hill but don't worry there'll be plenty who wont and I'll stop and let folk catch up.


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jul 2009)

Quite a nice short one too, for my first one ok, date I will see you all Sunday morning, looking forward to it


----------



## TechMech (20 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> Has anybody got a link to the route? I might have my new bike by then Edinburgh - Falkirk or (Dunfermline - Kirkliston - Falkirk) might be a nice warm up for it. Or I could go dunfermline to Kincardine but I'm not sure of roads now the new bridge has been built.



Yep http://www.bikemap.net/route/238063


----------



## TechMech (20 Jul 2009)

HLaB said:


> I think its a 10:30 ish start but I'm unsure if it staring at Falkirk High or Grahamston? For a 23 mile ride I'd allow 2 and a bit hours for stopping/ chat but we'd probably stop more, say 1:30 finish.



I thought it was Grahamston, but then again I might be wrong.


----------



## MrRidley (20 Jul 2009)

I thought it was falkirk high, but anywhere does as i am planning to cycle out along the forth and clyde canal, do we we know how many are coming ?


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> The 26th is no problem for me :-D
> 
> So that's 5...
> 
> ...


Add your name to this if you want to come along


----------



## Theseus (20 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart;810167][quote=TechMech said:


> The 26th is no problem for me :-D
> 
> So that's 5...
> 
> ...



Add your name to this if you want to come along[/quote]

Name inserted ...


----------



## MrRidley (20 Jul 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jane Smart* 

 
_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *TechMech* 

 _
_The 26th is no problem for me :-D

So that's 5...

HJ
Scook94
Scoosh
Jane
Techmech
Touche_
_Bhoyjim_

_Add your name to this if you want to come along_

_So where is it ? i dont want to be standing at the wrong station wondering where everyone else is._


----------



## HJ (21 Jul 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Hi All, just got back from holidays, where I managed a paltry 25miles around the East Mainland in Orkney.
> 
> reading through the thread, it appears we are having a ride round Falkirk, leaving the Grahamston station approx 10:30 on Sun 26th. Can someone confirm please?
> 
> If so, count me in.



If we are using this route (as shown further back in the thread) http://www.bikemap.net/route/238063 it starts from Falkirk _High_ Station. Apparently it is not far to cycle between the two, but I dinae ken Falkirk well enough to give directions...


----------



## HJ (21 Jul 2009)

Touche said:


> *Another one back from the hols* ...



Yes I had heard reports that you had been sighted...


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jul 2009)

I have to say, albeit I will not back out of this, I am quite nervous having NEVER ridden on the road before. 

But looking forward to it


----------



## Theseus (21 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Yes I had heard reports that you had been sighted...



Do tell. (or are we going to turn this into another mystery thread)


----------



## lazyfatgit (21 Jul 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Originally Posted by *Jane Smart*
> 
> 
> _Quote:_
> ...



I'll be coming along too.


----------



## gordimhor (21 Jul 2009)

So that's 5...

_HJ_
_Scook94_
_Scoosh_
_Jane_
_Techmech_
_Touche_
_Bhoyjim_
Lazyfatgit
Gordimhor
I d like to come too I stay in Falkirk and I reckon Falkirk High would be a better starting place


----------



## scook94 (22 Jul 2009)

Gordi, perhaps you can advise us on a bike friendly place/pub where we can grab lunch at the end of the run?


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2009)

I don't know Falkirk nor know where Falkirk High is. Is it easy to find??


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I don't know Falkirk nor know where Falkirk High is. Is it easy to find??


I don't think its hard to find but the couple times I've took the train there Id cycled along the canal from Edinburgh and took the train back.

Map

At a bigger scale


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2009)

Thank you


----------



## HJ (22 Jul 2009)

Touche said:


> Do tell. (or are we going to turn this into another mystery thread)



You were seen by a lurker on this forum, around 17:25 riding rapidly through Burdiehouse (not surprising yous was riding rapidly then), towards the bypass, the other evening...


----------



## gordimhor (22 Jul 2009)

hhttp://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=15&title=Falkirk&countryCode=GB&lat=55.9999636230361&lon=-3.78635986652883&dp=904 a link to a falkirk map youll probably need to copy and paste 
The High station is a bit hard to find halfway up a hill called the glen brae but on a side street. At least its halfway up the hill, I am not sure about any nearby cycle friendly pubs unfortunately


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jul 2009)

If anyone is driving and wants to meet in their car I am up for that somewhere


----------



## gordimhor (23 Jul 2009)

Sorry folks but I can't make it this time work is the curse of the cycling classes also my link is nae workin


----------



## Theseus (24 Jul 2009)

Are we having a pre-ride roll out from Embra to Falkirk?

If so where are we meeting & when?

Who is up for this?

If there are no takers I may chicken out and catch the train.


----------



## TechMech (24 Jul 2009)

Is everyone aware that there is huge load of rain coming across the country for Sunday?

If this is the case then I think I'll be heading straight for Falkirk and parking the car there, as 20+ miles in the tipping rain will be enough fun for one day I think.


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Jul 2009)

Yes I had heard that, my pals think I am bonkers, you on the other hand will find out I am on Sunday


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Jul 2009)

Oh and I hope you all appreciate this, I am going to a 40th birthday party tomorrow night ~ and driving!!!!


----------



## scook94 (24 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> Is everyone aware that there is huge load of rain coming across the country for Sunday?
> 
> If this is the case then I think I'll be heading straight for Falkirk and parking the car there, as 20+ miles in the tipping rain will be enough fun for one day I think.




Just back from a week in London. Did you all miss me? Didn't think so!

TechMech, might be a wise decision if it does indeed chuck it down. You should have my mobile number so text me if you decide to start from Stirling. I'll be making my own decision on Sunday too.


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Jul 2009)

If anyone is starting from Falkirk, I still would appreciate anyone meeting me at some point, to follow them to the Falkirk High. I am driving as not good enough yet to cycle then join you all. Please send me a pm if you are driving, my sense of direction is crap


----------



## scook94 (24 Jul 2009)

We'll all be starting from Falkirk, or at least the TdF part. Where will you be leaving the car? I'm sure someone can swing by wherever and meet you before going on to Falkirk High...


----------



## ACS (24 Jul 2009)

Given the weather forcast who will be digging out their wellingtons with cleat adaptors? Love to join you for this one, have a good one I hope the weather breaks and the sun shines on you all.


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Jul 2009)

scook94 said:


> We'll all be starting from Falkirk, or at least the TdF part. Where will you be leaving the car? I'm sure someone can swing by wherever and meet you before going on to Falkirk High...



Leaving car at Falkirk High


----------



## TechMech (24 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Leaving car at Falkirk High



At the train station car park yes? If it's free and no one's gonna clamp me then that's where I'll be heading too  (assuming of course it's raining bad, otherwise I'm gonna be cycling from Stirling with Steven.)


----------



## Seamab (24 Jul 2009)

For some reason i thought this run was last Sunday - why i don't know. Must be losing whatever little there is left to lose...

I'm off on holiday for a few weeks to Orkney tomorrow (taking the bike) and hope to get a few runs in.

So best wishes for the weather on Sunday - hope all goes well.


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Jul 2009)

I've just been told about the hill that we have to go up

You've all got to remember I have only been cycling six weeks lol


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2009)

I was thinking of taking the Kinesis but having seen the forecast I think I'll take the Sirrus. My gps mounts are on the other bikes and I've run out of zip ties to transfer it; so I won't be able to get you all lost


----------



## Theseus (25 Jul 2009)

No worries, I have a few in my pack.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jul 2009)

> So that's ...
> 
> HJ
> Scook94
> ...



Back from week's hols not 1 hr ago and am going to have to call off 
Many reasons, amongst them the mighty rain due tomorrow, family stuff, garden stuff ....... (nothing to do with having missed the TdF today )

Hope the weather people are all wrong and it's a glorious day tomorrow. 


[with TechMech knowing where he's going and HLaB not having his GPS, you should be finished by 1900 ]


----------



## lazyfatgit (25 Jul 2009)

I was planning on riding to Falkirk, but given the weather forecast i'll be taking the train to Larbert. Train should arrive there 10:01, giving me time to get the 4 miles to Falkirk High.


----------



## HJ (25 Jul 2009)

Unfortunately I have to be somewhere else tomorrow, so I have to drop out , sorry about that, have a good time without me....


----------



## scook94 (25 Jul 2009)

Does anyone left actually know the route!


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

not me sorry


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2009)

Rain's pretty horrendous in Stirling at the moment!


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

Bouncing


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

Bouncing off the roads here in Dunfermline


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2009)

Ive got a map?
Is it still going ahead ? if so I've got to leave Dunfermline by bike in the next 15mins


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2009)

I'm going to wimp out this time. Sorry folks.


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

I was still going to go, but.. .. .. 

I have slight concerns, I felt safety in numbers especially as this is my first time on the road


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2009)

It may brighten up a bit by then, if you look a the current rainfall.

http://www.weather2day.com/radar/scotland/5

I'll maybe wait a bit before deciding, but if I'm not there...


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

OK my decision made, I AM still going, I aint letting a wee drizzle put me off 

See whoever at Falkirk High at 10.30am


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2009)

Great I think I'll start heading to Falkirk, you'll recognise me I'll be the drowned rat!


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

So will I two minutes I step out of the car


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2009)

See you in Falkirk


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2009)

I'm feeling guilty now... Better start getting ready....


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

That was the plan muwhahahaha


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

Hi 

Well what can I say but a HUGE thank you to you all for such a wonderful easy cycle ride 

Absolutely piece of cake ~ not! haha 

I did enjoy it though, as I love a challenge. Thank you all so much for looking after me so so well


----------



## ACS (26 Jul 2009)

Come on name the hardy few...


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

ok 

Hlab
Touche
Techmech
Scook94
moi
Lazyfatgit
Was the last one Simon Brook? (so sorry if I got it wrong  )

Not in that order on the photos though


----------



## magnatom (26 Jul 2009)

Well done guys. Looks like it might have been a tad wet!  Even so, I would have rather been there, as I have been at work today. 

I hope you are all now signing up for Pedal for Scotland! 

Oh and if you happen to be down in Blackpool next weekend, you could join me...!


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> Well done guys. Looks like it might have been a tad wet!  Even so, I would have rather been there, as I have been at work today.
> 
> I hope you are all now signing up for Pedal for Scotland!
> 
> Oh and if you happen to be down in Blackpool next weekend, you could join me...!



A tad wet? Did it rain? I never noticed the wet if it was, due to the hills that took my attention

Would have joined you in Blackpool but sorry I am on holiday


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2009)

Just home. We spent longer in the pub than we did on the ride!!!

Anyway, so glad I decided to go. Rain didn't really come into play, was more like scotch mist than the heavy downpour we were promised. Good route too, relatively hilly which made up for it only being 22miles. HLaB didn't get us too lost either.

Good to have met a few more faces.

When's the next one....?


----------



## TechMech (26 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> I hope you are all now signing up for Pedal for Scotland!



I'd really like to do this with you guys, but how do I sign up? Just through the main site? Or do we need to enter a team?


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> I'd really like to do this with you guys, but how do I sign up? Just through the main site? Or do we need to enter a team?


Its through their site just click on 'register now'. If you're planning on getting their bus from Edinburgh at the start to Glasgow or at the end mind and by a ticket too.

Unfortunately I'll miss it this year, I'm in Spain.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> ok
> 
> Hlab
> Touche
> ...


It was Ranger


----------



## magnatom (26 Jul 2009)

TechMech said:


> I'd really like to do this with you guys, but how do I sign up? Just through the main site? Or do we need to enter a team?



Through the main site. Just enter CycleChat in the team box. 

There is a thread on it, but I'm on my phone just now so not so easy to find.


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2009)

magnatom said:


> Well done guys. Looks like it might have been a tad wet!  Even so, I would have rather been there, as I have been at work today.
> 
> *I hope you are all now signing up for Pedal for Scotland!*
> 
> Oh and if you happen to be down in Blackpool next weekend, you could join me...!



I'll be in Canada. TechMech has me thinking about the Etape next year though...


----------



## magnatom (26 Jul 2009)

I'm going to the Etape. Accommodation booked already!


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2009)

I re entered the Etape a few months back but I've not got round to arranging accommodation.

I forgot to say Tech Mech when we were discussing the course, I've got the profile saved in motion based, just see my sig


----------



## HJ (26 Jul 2009)

Good to see that you all made it, sorry I had to drop out but had to make a mad dash to Ikea before the put the prices up...


----------



## scook94 (26 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Good to see that you all made it, sorry I had to drop out but had to make a mad dash to Ikea before the put the prices up...



Erm, no comment!


----------



## HJ (26 Jul 2009)

When you are buying a new Kitchen even a small rise in price makes a difference, we probably saved several hundred pound by buying today. That enough to buy another set of lights


----------



## lazyfatgit (26 Jul 2009)

Thanks again for the company today guys. Thoroughly enjoyed myself, although i'll need to put in some miles this week to work off the lunch


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Jul 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Thanks again for the company today guys. Thoroughly enjoyed myself, although i'll need to put in some miles this week to work off the lunch



That was why I never did lunch 

( well that and my switch card cracked  so I could not pay  )


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Good to see that you all made it, sorry I had to drop out but had to make a mad dash to Ikea before the put the prices up...



That is ok HJ we know you wimped out because of the weather really don't we guys? 

Just kidding, glad you got your kitchen sorted 

I lost 4lb in weight yesterday no kidding, so I am happy 

See you at the next one HJ.

who is organising and when and where?


----------



## eldudino (27 Jul 2009)

I'm sort of glad I missed it because of the weather but I also would have loved to got out of the bike yesterday with you lot. I spent the day doing annoying DIY tasks which earned me some mega-brownie points and selling/giving away stuff that's been taking up space around the house. I'll be up for the next ride. Anyone got any ideas or dates in mind?


----------



## Theseus (27 Jul 2009)

The weather was not problem. The deluge that was forcasted did not materialize, just a few showers.

After lunch, HLaB & I made our way back towards Edinburgh in sunshine.


----------



## HJ (27 Jul 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> That is ok HJ we know you wimped out because of the weather really don't we guys?
> 
> Just kidding, glad you got your kitchen sorted
> 
> ...



4lb thats nothing my wallet lost 1139 pounds, I rather wish I had been with you lot...


----------



## HJ (27 Jul 2009)

Ok so where and when is the next one???


----------



## scook94 (28 Jul 2009)

Personally I have no problem doing the one round Lanarkshire, but IIRC there were some who had issues with transport. Not sure if doing it on Saturday would help, train-wise? Or there were the suggestions Seamab came up with...


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

I think the trains from Edinburgh (and the east side) to Lanarkshire are problematic on Sundays. I think the last proposal would have been something like 3 hours out and 5 hour back, Saturday should be easier...


----------



## eldudino (28 Jul 2009)

I've no probs with a Saturday or Sunday, if it is a Saturday and trains are more frequent would an earlier start time be achievable? Possibly not for the Lanarkshire route but for a more 'local' route (nearer Embra or Glesga). It's purely a personal preference so that I remain in the good books with Mrs.Dudino so I can be back earlier rather that being out all day!


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Jul 2009)

I can do any day also, as my hubby works weekends, in fact he works every day


----------



## HJ (28 Jul 2009)

Time for a new tread then, so who is going to start it?


----------



## Theseus (28 Jul 2009)

Done.


----------

